# Shaheed Baba Deep Singh: How Was He Martyred?



## gs_chana (Jan 26, 2009)

Sat Sri Akal to all, 

I just wanted to share a question with my brothers and sisters and hoped you too could help shed some light on a question which has been bugging me. 

I am a firm believer that Sikhi is a logical and scientific faith - (scientific in the mechanical and deeper understanding of life sense). 

Now this may sound like I have something against Baba Deep Singh - but I ASSURE you that I am merely trying to shed some light on our history in a common-sense approach. 

We all hear of how Baba Deep Singh Ji attained Matyrdom by a severe blow being struck over his head thereby decapitating him. Further to that, "by divine miracle" Baba Deep Singh manages to pick up his hand and fight and then drop his head at the point now famously marked at Harmandir Sahib. 

I wanted to ask whether this is really true?

In logic, no where in Guru Granth or even in the circumstances of the Gurus themselves did Mircales ever exist. Guru Arjan Dev and many of our other Gurus took matyrdom without any display of performing miracles. Our Guru's denounced such acts. 

The point I am trying to make is after reading some literature from a book by Cpt. Nashib Singh Dhillon - his explanation made all the sense to me. He goes onto explain that Baba Deep Singh suffered a severe INJURY, which was more than a mortal wound and would have killed any other. With this near mortal injury, Baba Deep Singh continued to act with strength and ultimately fell at the point now marked at Harmandir Sahib. 

This is a much clearer and logical picture to me about the version of events. I am sorry to say this but it does annoy me to see pictures of Baba Deep Singh putting down his own head then paying obediance to it - our Guru's didn't even do such things. I simply think a little more logic on the subject adds clarity - and Baba Deep Singh IS STILL the Amazing Saint-Soldier we ALL should aspire to be - as his story just says it all. 

Please let me hear your thoughts on this - we are all Sikhs and so just learning here. llol

Yours humbly, 

Gurdip Chana.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 27, 2009)

Guru Piayario Jios...

What we must keep in mind when we compare what Guru Arjun Ji and Guru Teg bahdur Ji or the other MARTYRS like Bhai mani Singh, Bhai Taru Singh Ji, Baba Banda Singh bahadur Ji, the Singhannians in Mannus Prison who had their children cut up and put aroudn their necks...and many many such in their THOUSANDS....Naamdharees lining up in front of cannons to be blown away..or Soldiers of Maharaja Ranjit singh Ji in the Battle for Multan  standing ina  LINE to putting their shoulder to the Cannon wheel and getting BLOWN AWAY...and next man steps up to do the SAME THING....or Akalis gettign Bashed up in the Gurdwara Lehr in 1920s etc etc...AND BABA DEEP SINGH JI....there is ONE HUGE DIFFERENCE. ALL the others were PASSIVE DEFENDERS of their FAITH....all READY TO DIE as and how the OPPRESSOR wanted them to....NO RESISTANCE....Thus Guru Arjun Ji sat in the Boiling pot....and moved to the Hot Plate when the Zalaad ordered Him to...and when the Zalaad wanted to cut Bhai Taru Singhs Jis hair..he removed the SCALP....and when the Zalaad wanted to cut short his work by chopping off Bhai mani Singh Jis hand at the WRIST..Bhai Ji told him..Follow YOUR ORDERS..begin cutting each FINGER..joint by JOINT..DONT CHEAT !!!

Baba Deep Singh Ji....an OLD MAN of nearly 70 years of age.......carrying a KHANDA that todays  two/three men can hardly carry..let alone USE in Battle...WAS in the THICK OF BATTLE...and he had VOWED TO REACH HARMANDAR SAHIB ALIVE and LIBERATE IT from the enemy. It was his VOW to DIE in the Harmandar Sahib.

Ordinary people DIE naturally of HEAT STROKE in India's Deadly SUMMER HEAT..even while sitting in a tree shade.... How is GURU ARJUN JI managing to LIVE while seated on a Simmering Hot Plate..flames burning under..HEATED SAND being poured on his head..and the Summer Heat...its Scientific Fact that HEAT KILLS INSTANTLY..and Guru Arjun Ji was also BOILED like a potatao ..Guru Arjun Ji DIDNT SHOW ANY MIRACLE...He LIVED to show the OPPRESSOR they could do ANYTHING they liked to His BODY..but not break his spirit.

Same way Baab deep Singh Ji LIVED until he had completed his mission....to reach the Harmandar Sahib. Small men like us just simply CANNOT "understand" the whys and the hows of such. A Simplke test of our OWN "strength" can be by putting our small finger on the Hot Tava and see how much we can take...before we "wonder" how Guru Arjun ji did it......or How Baba Deep Singh Ji used the Heavy Khanda  to CUT through Bone and muscle of the enmey left and right..FOR MILES and MILES......whcih we can hardly carry off the ground a few inches before our arm muscles scream ****** murder !!:happy:


----------



## terminator (Jan 27, 2009)

interesting disscussion


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 27, 2009)

all "discussions" are interesting.... as long as we all stay within limits of accepting and respecting each others view points...and NOT steamrolling over others,,
Guru nanak ji said... Kicchh sunneah  kicchh kaheah..\
Say something...listen....to so:happy:mething...


----------



## gs_chana (Jan 27, 2009)

Sat Sri Akal, 

Very well said Gyani Jarnail Singh - I put to you that I too have this firm belief that the acts of our Guru's and matyrs that followed were MOST DEFINATLY a miracle in itself. I only posted this article on the "technical" question of how he died. 

It is just that for some may question whether such a thing is possible? I am no way in any shape or form questioning the strength, courage, and god-like strength of such men - I am merely trying to bring some clarity. 

I do not wish for Sikhi to be portrayed as a 'unrealistic' faith - Sikhi is very true - in fact I see no other religion/way of life which has shown: Brave Saint-Soldiers, Equality, Logic, Truth, and 'seeing beyond barriers' - and such matters are only a Scratch of what Sikhi actually has shown in its brief history. 

I see Sikhi is a real alternative for all persons belief in God - I say "alternative" because no one actually converts to Sikhi - Sikhi is a philosophy and way of life - it is not to be confused as a religion. That is what separates Sikhi from every other religion - calling Sikhi a religion is for conveniance. A muslim can be a muslim and a sikh, a christian can also be christian and a sikh, so too can a hindu, buddhist, etc. Guru Granth contains a completely different view point on life, god, etc - and should be recommonded as an Aide for persons of all religions, colour, creed, etc who are on their own respective paths to god.  - something to ponder on another day. 

That is why I love Sikhi.lol. Plain, common-sense approach to God (couldn't put it simpler). 

Gurdip Chana.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 27, 2009)

Gurdip Chana writes...>>>>>I see Sikhi is a real alternative for all persons belief in God - I say "alternative" because no one actually converts to Sikhi - Sikhi is a philosophy and way of life - it is not to be confused as a religion. That is what separates Sikhi from every other religion - calling Sikhi a religion is for conveniance. A muslim can be a muslim and a Sikh, a christian can also be christian and a Sikh, so too can a hindu, buddhist, etc. Guru Granth contains a completely different view point on life, god, etc - and should be recommonded as an Aide for persons of all religions, colour, creed, etc who are on their own respective paths to god. - something to ponder on another day. <<<<<<<<<<<

Beautiful....
Paragraph seems like  a "photocopy" of the SGGS.....philosophy....
Anyone ever heard of "conversions" during Gurus times ??
Thats why Guru Nanak Ji explains what a maseet..a mussalla, the Haaj, the Namaaz, the Roza etc etc SHOULD BE.....and a "Muslim" can be a SIKH while remaining a muslim..a Hindu can be a Hindu and a SIKH....at the same time..etc.
Gurus never asked or forced anyone to leave his religion and become sikh...they showed SIKHI to be a perfect WAY OF LIFE....and one can begin following it any time...
Guru nanak began the NIRMAL PANTH..a WAY...for ALL to follow irrespective of their own paths.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 27, 2009)

Gyani ji

I am not trying to be difficult, headstrong, or to pick up on minute details. But this question. Why does the Rehat Maryada (as currently given by the SGPC) define a Sikh as one who does not have allegiance to any other religion. This is one aspect of the rehat that I find comforting (maybe I am really strange....but do not want to be X and a Sikh...) This clarity makes Sikhism a clear avenue of escape/retreat/renewal from everything that bothers me about various religious paths. Would appreciate your considered reflection on this.  Thanks


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 27, 2009)

Guru piayario Jio,
Antonia Ji.

Its not  a "minute" detail..not the least.
The SGPC Rehat maryada was defined to give SIKHS a definite IDentity. It was defined in the turbulent times of the 1900s when Sikhism was almost DROWNING in a sea of Hindu rituals..and rapidly sinking backwards down the slippery slope into the well of idol worship and all things condemned by the Gurus. ALL the Sikh gurdwaras were in the control of Hindu Mahnts who treated them as personal inheritance to be passed on to son..all Kathas, literature etc was heavily Brahminised..the Darbar sahib parkarma was chck full of Ganeshas, sarswatis, shivlings, kali maa statues in their thousands (so much so people couldnt walk properly) Sikhs were conducting weddings by calling Brahmins and going around the fire and the dead were also cremated with pandits present, garr purans read and ashes taken to hardwaar...etc etc.
1. Thus the Singh Sabha Lehr began...in the first instance to take back the GURDWARAS and expell the brahmins and their paraphrenilia....
2. To introduce the ANAND KARAJ CEREMONY...our own Cremation Ceremony etc etc and STOP hardwaar visitations
3. Media parchaar through books like HUM HINDU NAHIN..WE ARE NOT HINDUS..by Kahn Singh nabha. The oppositio was so strong that the writer and book was taken to court for simply trying to show that SIKHISM is different.
4. The ARYA SAMAAJ LEHR was equally strong and well funded...and its main thrust was to bring back the SIKHS and MUSLIMS to the HINDU FOLD. ( The Entire TRAGEDY of PUNJAB....from pre 1947 to TODAY...Denial of PUNJABI as a language of ALL Punjabis..DENIAL of any Rights to PUnjab...cutting off Punjab lands such as Haryana, himachal....taking away of chandigarh , waters. ots electricity... ALL can be laid at the foot of this ARYA SAMAJ which transformed into the JAN SANGH..later the RSS and today the BJP)
The Arya Samaaj  President came out with "Satyrath Parkash"...a book highly seditious and highly insulting to the Sikh Gurus..especially Guru nanak and Guru gobind Singh ji..and the Muslim Prophet Muhammad sahib.
The Mahasha Press published from jalandhar for all Punjabis but written in the URDU Script ( and now in Hindi script as well as Punjabi) spewed filth and abti-sikh sentiments in each and every editorial - its editor jagat narain was murdered during the bhinderwallah decade.
6. ALL Sikh Literature had been heavily brahminised since the 1800s....SIKHS had been living on Horse back for a continous period of 50+ years from 1720-1770s...literally no tiem for any writing of their own history.

IN SUCH a scenario...it would have been suicide NOT to stress the DIFFERENCES and take SIKHS AWAY from the anaconda embrace of Hinduism. I feel the Hindu anaconda still hasnt let go completely....Sikhs still have  along way to go before we throw off the yoke..SIKHS are still categorised as HINDUS under the Indian Constituition...the SIKH Anand Karaj ACT is NOT recognised..Sikh property si divided according to Hindu Customary rights of property dicvision..etc etc.

WHEN we SIKHS are completely FREE to Propogate the SIKHI-GURMATT way of LIFE as in the SGGS and Gurbani....then we can change the SRM to fit in with the 21st Century.

A Genuine SIKH doesnt need to be "regulated"....how can we be regulated to SARBATT DA BHALLA ?? its got to come from the HEART. Can someone be regulated to ..Na koi beru nahin beganna..none is my enemy..none a stranger..all are my brothers...ONCE all thsi is deeply INGRAINED in the BLOOD....one is a SIKH...and then "superficial" differences..regulations..etc dont matter....

SO Antonia Jio...GO ON WALKING...the Gurmatt PAATH....Nirmal panth...its the JOURNEY that matters..not the destination. Soime get so worked up about the "destination"..that they get LOST on the JOURNEY !! Remember the Hare that SLEPT and got defeated by the slow Turtle. The Hare "knew" all about the DESTINATION....while the tortosie  just kept on going...:happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 27, 2009)

:happy:Many thanks Gyani ji :happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 28, 2009)

:happy:You are always most welcome:yes:


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 28, 2009)

:inca:


----------



## lotus lion (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi GS_Channa,

wrt to the original question, I remember being told this as a young child and if i am completely honest, i believe it. For me it is true.

It is only with the destruction of our heritage that even we have began to loose our footing and have began to question the incredible feats of the people who created a solid foundation for us.

Sikhi is so young but so full of Love, Dignity, and Winning against the Odds that one cannot help but be inspired, uplifted, and motivated by it. 

For me, this is but one of the many events that have happened in the passages of Sikh History.
Others have simply been lost due to wilful neglect on our part, and Destruction by others, be it physical or intellectual. 

Today people are trying to reduce this incredible act of Love Conviction and Devotion For God to an Injury to make it fit into Logical and Reason framework, 
But Tomorrow they will attempt to reduce the length that he walked as apparently no one could have walked at all with such an Injury, 
and the Day after that, they will attempt to say that the event never actually took place as there was apparently no need to argue and it was a misunderstanding.

Please note that this event only happened in 1757 and has been recorded in History and with Plaques to mark the Location.

Wrt to Miracles, please look into Panja Sahib.

A huge Boulder was thrown down a Hill to kill Guru Nanak when Bhai Mardana eventually got to have a drink from a Spring, but it was stopped By Guru Nanak's Hand and has his imprint.







My best regards,

Lotus

"Chirian to mein baaz tudaun, Gidran to mein sher banaun, Sawa lakh se ek ladaun, Tabe Gobind Singh Naam kahaun."


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 28, 2009)

JUST SEE THE INCREDIBLE happenings on Discovery channel..national Geographic...on how some survived under incredible conditions......the HUMAN BODY and MIND is capable of a lot more than mere logic/reason can accomodate. In one episode a mountain climber had a 700 ton boulder drop on his body and he was swept along a slope full of rocks and stones sharp edges etc... under the boulder...until at the edge of the cliff the boulder rolled off into space and the man got up and walked away....unharmed......THAT was an  Incredible accident....Baba deep Singh was by DESIGN.... Lotus Lion has put it across beautifully. BTW I beleive in Baba Deep Singh ji and he is one of my dearest heroes.....and nothing can shake my solid beleif in his martyrdom.:happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 28, 2009)

amarsanghera said:


> :inca:



amarsanghera ji

Once again you are your mysterious self. Please tell us why you are :inca:!  What is wrong?


----------

